# How High Can Your Vizsla Jump?



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

While building our new house, sometimes the wife has to take our Rusty to the daycare center so she can do her stuff. The center told us your Rusty scaled the 6 foot fence several times to go play with other dogs. I can't believe he can clear a 6 foot fence!


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Pacer is only 7 mths old and the day care has informed us that he is jumping the 5ft gates to go play with the other dogs (in door gates). The day care owners have 5 V's of their own and Pacer has started following their male V's lead and jumping everything!! Only thing is that their male V is 3 yrs old, Pacer isn't and shouldn't really be jumping those things yet!!!! How do you prevent him from jumping those without putting him in a crate? Pacer thinks he can do anything!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine can easily jump into the bed of my 4WD Toyota over the sidewalls from a sitting position. 6' isn't much for V, with room to run into the jump.


----------

